# stabilized Box Elder



## CREID (May 26, 2015)

I'm making a pen with stabilized Box Elder, I used this years ago and didn't put a finish on it. I would like to know what thoughts you all have on finishing stabilized wood.
Curt


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2015)

I do a CA finish on them, just as I would use on unstabilized blanks.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 26, 2015)

You will likely find there are small voids in the surface that will need to be filled with CA or other finish if you want the surface to be perfectly smooth.  The resin does not always get to all the small spaces.
I like using box elder because of the fascinating grain patterns, both stabilized and not.


----------



## CREID (May 26, 2015)

Dale Allen said:


> You will likely find there are small voids in the surface that will need to be filled with CA or other finish if you want the surface to be perfectly smooth.  The resin does not always get to all the small spaces.
> I like using box elder because of the fascinating grain patterns, both stabilized and not.


 Yea, I've done this in the past and left the occlusions in it because I liked them for my personal pen. This pen is for someone else and I am going to put a finish on it and I filled the occlusions. For myself though I like the natural (but stabilized look).
Hard pen to figure out what to do with, it's a PSI Phoenix Rising in antique pewter, so I chose a greyish stabilized box elder burl.
Curt


----------



## endacoz (Jun 24, 2015)

Picture please


----------



## chartle (Dec 29, 2015)

OK bringing back an old thread.

I plan on using these or similar blanks. 

Never used anything like this but it says no need for a finish. I'm kind of getting away from CA and doing more "natural" finishes, but would maybe something like Myland's Sanding Sealer then Friction Polish work? I don't mind pits.


----------



## MTViper (Dec 29, 2015)

I've done some stabilized flame box elder and spalted tamarind and used plastic polish on them, the same stuff I use on acrylic pens.  Shines them up nicely.  The resin is like a plastic anyway.

Steve


----------



## thunderwear (May 22, 2016)

I just finished a stabilized box elder pen and only used micro mesh sanding pads dry from about 1500 grit up to the 12000.  I then used HUT Crystal Coat and it turned out amazing. However, I am partial to the "real wood" feel and look. Over time, the "glassy" look of this polish goes to more of a smooth matte finish while still allowing the grain of the wood to show through beautifully. Not sure if this helps you.

By the way, did you know that box elder has a connection to Native Americans?  The only three intact Native American flutes from thousands of years ago were found to be made of box elder. For natives box elder is pretty special.  You can read about it here: Anasazi Flutes from the Broken Flute Cave


----------

